# Cat boat



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have been searching around the internet to find ideas of how to set up my boat for the best use of catfishing. I have a 14' flat bottom job with a 7.5 hp. Right now I have running lights moutned on the bowand 4 monster rod holders to be mounted on the gunwales of the boat. An other ideas of what to add. I need to convert the middle bench into a live well but still thinking of how I want to do that.

Anyone have any pictures of how their boat is set up?


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is how my set up is when trolling or drifting for channels. Pretty basic, but works. [ame]http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zps0179ebdd.jpg[/ame]


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

You could rig a cutting board and knife holder on it somewhere. Also toggle switches for the lights, bilge, etc.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> Here is how my set up is when trolling or drifting for channels. Pretty basic, but works.


fixing image


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I made a holder for my Monsters using a seat pedistal works well ,and when fishing for other fish it can be removed. handy sometimes.. another thing if you ar using a bimini think about rod holder placement and bimini poles


----------

